# Barn owls



## Woodysausage (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering if anybody knew the nutritional requirements of a barn owl and how they are met in captivity? I suppose it would be the same for most birds of prey.

It's a very difficult topic to find any information on so I was hoping there may be a few owl enthusiasts on here!

Many thanks

Jo


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Whole mice would be a good start for Barn owls


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.barnowltrust.org.uk/

http://www.barnowltrust.org.uk/content_images/pdf/Feeding_Barn_Owls_13.pdf


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

As with all captive birds of prey, you feed with dead day old chicks [these are the cockerel chicks destroyed by chicken farmers] They contain all the vits, mins and elements the owl needs inc moisture [owls do not drink]
The feather makes the wrapping around the unwanted bone etc to form the pellet that the owl ejects orally. This pellet contains an antiseptic that keeps the bird free of germs. A falcon or hawk have an acid pellet that works in the same way.
HTH.

Does anyone know the other 'small' bird found in Britain [not a bird of prey]that ejects a pellet?
10 house points to be won!

Paol.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Jackdaw, Magpie, Jay, Rook, Crow, Raven and the various Gulls can all cast pellets


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Yes they can, but it is a 'small' bird in my question!
Paol.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Kingfisher:thumbup:


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

OllieBob said:


> Kingfisher:thumbup:


Take 10 house points....not a lot of people know that!
Paol.


----------



## confinedspacerescue (Dec 30, 2011)

The natural diet of the Barn Owl comprises small mammals, mainly field voles, common shrews, and wood mice. A Barn Owl will usually eat small prey items complete, swallowing the animal whole. This diet provides the owl with all the minerals and minerals contained in the prey item's internal organs and also ensures sufficient pellet containing the indigestible fur and bones to beformed and regurgitated.

Foods You Should Avoid in Their Diet: 
Do not use pigeons, Rabbit
Do not give any other vitamin suppliments.

By following the above feeding diet, a barn owl remains healthy and longer.


----------

